# Tails on the Grill



## bbally (Nov 7, 2010)

The wife's birthday is this month.  I thought I would surprise her with
a lobster tail dinner.  Did not get pictures of the whole dinner as the
camera batteries went dead.  But I got the tail pictures.








No with lobster the thing is not to mess with it.  I mean if you are
buying fresh lobster, frozen you can do anything you want to, but fresh lobster
tail needs nothing really done to it.  I inject mine with seasalt water
(and I mean real seasalt water)  this is strictly to keep the lobster tail
from drying out during the grilling process.







Having the grill ready is important, to do a lobster tail right you want one
very very hot grill.  We are not cooking low and slow or anything remotely
close to a marinade cook.  We are actually flash steaming to get the tail
done correctly.  That takes BTUs.

The we lay the tails to the heat.







I always place mine top down first, I want steam and I want steam fast. 
This acts like a bowl and allows the seasalt water to boil fast and flash off. 
Then I turn them over with tongs and allow the steaming to finish.  13 to
14 minutes,







The tails are complete.  When properly cooked they should be very tender
and not chewy, chewy lobster is over cooked lobster.  Most people have a
real problem pulling lobster off after a short time.  Short time on high
heat is important.

The rest of the dinner was a butternut squash and apple soufflé, and Coleslaw
deyesterjour!

She loved it.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 7, 2010)

Yummmm those look great!!!!!!!


----------



## deannc (Nov 7, 2010)

Agree, those do look great!  One of my favorites and most feared to try and prepare! lol


----------



## tom37 (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow!, thats the best lookin tail I've seen in quite some time.

Thanks for the crash course in tail cooking the correct way.

I bet the whole dinner was fantastic looking.

Nice work.


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2010)

Have done allmost the same thing. But injected w/ cajun garlic butter .

 Looks great from here.


----------



## bbally (Nov 7, 2010)

eman said:


> Have done allmost the same thing. But injected w/ cajun garlic butter .
> 
> Looks great from here.




 Compounding butters and injecting them works well.  I add water to the butter to whip it if I am going to inject butter.  But I generally inject shrimp with butter.  And Stone Crab claws.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 7, 2010)

i love the lobsters also just wish they weren't so expensive  whats a tail cost in colorado?  i also cook em on the  grill but make some honey butter and baste em often while i cook em


----------



## bbally (Nov 7, 2010)

miamirick said:


> whats a tail cost in colorado?


 Normally around $8.99 per pound.  But these were one special for $5.99 per pound.  They were averaging 5 ounce per tail.

Compounding honey into butter works very well.  I do that a lot on Scallops.  Basting them with the compound until a golden glaze is on the scallop.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 7, 2010)

Wonderful birthday feast Bob! Thanks for the tips on the lobster. Also... Happy Birthday to your Mrs., she's a lucky girl.


----------



## meateater (Nov 7, 2010)

Those look awesome, glad she got some tail for for her b-day.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your tips, and Happy Birthday to your (lucky) wife!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dang those looked good. Great job Bob.


----------



## hhookk (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice looking lobster and great tutorial on how to cook them. I love grilled seafood of all kinds. On Thanksgiving I tailgated at the Patriots/Vikings game and did oysters and cherrystones on the grill with parsley/garlic/lemon butter and also 4 bacon wrapped lobster tails. The tails were already boiled. I just cooked them for about 4-5 mins to crisp the bacon. Of course I drizzled them with some of the butter sauce to keep them from drying out. So good. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## bbally (Dec 1, 2010)

hhookk said:


> Nice looking lobster and great tutorial on how to cook them. I love grilled seafood of all kinds. On Thanksgiving I tailgated at the Patriots/Vikings game and did oysters and cherrystones on the grill with parsley/garlic/lemon butter and also 4 bacon wrapped lobster tails. The tails were already boiled. I just cooked them for about 4-5 mins to crisp the bacon. Of course I drizzled them with some of the butter sauce to keep them from drying out. So good. Can't wait to do it again.




 Don't see a lot of Vikings fans coming from Saugus to tailgate at the Patriots game!

Wife is from Andover.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2010)

Now the lobster look awesome and I wish that you would have smoked them. I did some lobster claws and they really came out fabulous. Now I gave one to the fish monger and he gave me all the (9) claws that he had for FREE. But he did say he would like a couple if I would give him some. Now they were really yummy and the claws came out with a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## hhookk (Dec 4, 2010)

Quote:


bbally said:


> hhookk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking lobster and great tutorial on how to cook them. I love grilled seafood of all kinds. On Thanksgiving I tailgated at the Patriots/Vikings game and did oysters and cherrystones on the grill with parsley/garlic/lemon butter and also 4 bacon wrapped lobster tails. The tails were already boiled. I just cooked them for about 4-5 mins to crisp the bacon. Of course I drizzled them with some of the butter sauce to keep them from drying out. So good. Can't wait to do it again.
> ...




Andover is a great town to live in.  I don't think there are ANY Vikings fans in Saugus though. Big game for my Pats Monday. Gotta beat those damn Jets.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2010)

Great looking lobster Bob. Thanks for the tips and be sure to wish your wife a very happy birthday for us here


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

First I saw this one Bob, or I would have said "AWESOME" a long time ago !

I love Lobster Tail !!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------

